# The Five Most Dangerous Things in the Army



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2007)

1. A Private saying, "I learned this in Basic..."

2. A Sergeant saying, "Trust me, sir..."

3. A Second Lieutenant saying, "Based upon my experience..."

4. A Captain saying, "I was just thinking..."

5. A Warrant Officer chuckling, "Watch this $#!+..."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2007)

most dangerous thing in the army "an officer with a map" grafity on wall in port stanley after falklands campain


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you have an army to joke about...the army of my country is a joke...except for the troops in Iraq and Afghanistan...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2007)

rochie said:


> most dangerous thing in the army "an officer with a map" grafity on wall in port stanley after falklands campain



That's all well and good as a joke - but at least in the USMC all officers are well trained in land navigation. But I have seen the oddballs that just don't grasp it and couldn't nav their way out of a paper bag.

I've heard similar versions of the joke in the Marines but with a Captain saying, "Watch this" and a major saying "I've been thinking."


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea.... and in the Navy some of the old chiefs have a habit of saying.
"Back in the *old* Navy........"

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Yea.... and in the Navy some of the old chiefs have a habit of saying.
> "Back in the *old* Navy........"
> 
> Charles



That's funny - in the Marines all you hear about is the "Old Corps." That's nothing new, and it will always be that way. The "Old Corps" always was and will be the day before you joined.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> That's funny - in the Marines all you hear about is the "Old Corps." That's nothing new, and it will always be that way. The "Old Corps" always was and will be the day before you joined.



Same in the Army.


----------

